# Before and after..



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Only seen a few cars after modding began and never seen what they looked like before. C
an you post pics of your car before you modded it and then post pics of your car showing what the final result is


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, heres a comparisson of when I bought the car in 2005 and how it looks now (well except for the splitter, thats somewhere on the M4)


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Then there's my other one, before:








and on boxing day:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> (well except for the splitter, thats somewhere on the M4)





I have just bought one of those . Is it the Carbon one?

If so, did it blow off???


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah, mine was a cheap FRP copy that I had to stretch in the middle to get it to fit, hence why it looks like its been bent in the middle. It blew off because it was held on with zipties in the middle and they decided that they didn't like speed.  When you get the carbon one can you take a picture of how the middle mounts up, there was nothing on the FRP one, nothing like the original plastic one anyway so I'd be interested to see how the carbon one mounts up as I've had my eye on one of those too 

edit: this was all that was left of it  :


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mine appears to have 3 downward facing tabs in the middle, where the rest 
are horizontal. I have not fitted it yet, waiting to paint the car first.

It was a FleaBay bargain, brand new, £160 + £3 p+p.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

EP Racing? I've seen those


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mine was from Speed-R motor Sport Ltd. UK

Looks well made, but I have yet to offer it up to see how well it fits.
I'll get the car sprayed along with the standard plastic splitter, so if I 
don't like the CF one, I'll go back to the original.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah righto. Well, my GTR is due a make over towards the end of this year (once the R324 is done ) so I've got plenty of time to source a nice new splitter. I also kept hte standard plastic one, just incase the JUN replica one broke... well it did, so I was glad I kept the standard one


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Before:










Mid way:










Should be completed early next year.

Alex B


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

tut tut tut... on the phone whilst driving? naughty naughty Alex!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Me, on the phone while driving? Never, just scratching my ear if I remember right! 

Alex B


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

guys those conversions are sweet. Sideways you need spacers on second car lol its looks F nasty :chuckle: love the rest if the car though, awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

By the way what does the rear of your conversions 32/4 look like, i love the 34 front, can u pm me the company that supplies it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*THEN*

























*NOW*


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

The rear looks really good, I'm not especially keen on the front of the conversion, but would be really tempted by the rear bumper!

It's a Bee-R conversion, Taffs got a thread on the build. 

Alex B


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> *THEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Tigerbay said:


> guys those conversions are sweet. Sideways you need spacers on second car lol its looks F nasty :chuckle: love the rest if the car though, awesome:thumbsup:


Not to worry... new rims are but two weeks away!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Before - no tints, not lowered, standard engine








After - Tints, lowered and not standard engine...but still looks the same besides the stickers and front grill...sweet!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i'm an ass man myself. 

nice ass.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Ass pic just for bonzelite :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Before









Last Week


















More to come soon. :runaway:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

before











after :smokin:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Love the MP3 inside the engine bay Fuggles*

cool!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

After..........................

















Fuggles your 33 is gorgess. It's alot differnt from when I last see it.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

BEFORE
























AFTER


----------



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Some class cars here, keep em comin


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

John, I must agree, the color of the cam covers and the intake plenum... very nice, very unique!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Before;










After;


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

My gawd - there are some amazing transformations here! ...

Mine isn't any where near so extreme .. but here goes.
Before.








Now - with an awful lot of polishing and new parts


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

A good wash will transform any car.... and there is something to be said for keeping things simple.... Murano, your car is intimidating in an understated manner....


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Before








After


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Paf is that a Do -Luck bonnet ? , i realy like that near side air in - air out venting design


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

NO, its from someone else...


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

PAF THAT LOOKS STUNNING MATE...a credit to you...


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you, its almost finished outside, then off to Abbey for the engine upgrade.... Will keep you guys updated with it..

Pierre


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

763paf said:


> NO, its from someone else...




lol , a clue


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Tigerbay said:


> lol , a clue


he he... Just kidding, try speedr.co.uk


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Fuggles said:


>


Wow :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------

